# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid sex= COOL

## Elwood

:smiley:     This dream was pretty cool but the sex made it the best! ::D:  *Dream starts*


I was going into this building with a swat crew and i had a Browning Handgun with wood inlay(Looked real!). Well when we went in there was a big stair way with two badies on it, well one of them shot the guy next to me and the other fell off. "!?" Then 3 guys came down the stairs and shot the rest of my crew. I take cover behind a wall. One guy comes around the corner and i shoot him in the teeth. Then i pop up and bust caps in the rest of the a$$ licks. Some how i used 15 shots. And im out. Well i run into the nearest room and hide under a box (HELLO MetalGearSolid! lol). And a guy with an AR-15 walks in the room. So i check my pocket again and a fresh clips there. I slam it in and jump out, then do a side role and bust 4 shots in his face.  :smiley:    Im pretty stoked at this point and the most BEAUTIFUL woman walks into the room. im assuming she's "the boss" . And she flicks a poisonous needle into my arm ninja style. So i drop the gun and say "Since im going to die anyway  and im a virgin, can we please have sex?!?" 

Then i remember being in this white room with huge windows and a beautiful scene of waves and the ocean. anyway im sitting on the floor across the floor from the girl (shes in a bikini by the way :Cool: ) and and she says "wait" Then i grab her ankle and say in the most helpless voice i can make "Please!" And she says okaaay.  And the instant she said okay i felt "it" slip in.  ::o:   Best feeling iv ever experienced! anyway im on the second hump and my dream fades into a false awakening. Well i dont notice it and im LIVID, PISSED TO NO END...so i go back to bed.  :Sad: 

COMMENTS NOW lol

----------


## Casualtie

Glad to know that I'm not along with being unable to obtain lengthy lucid sex. I get right to the _penetration_ part and the dream ends or I have a false awakening. It really does make you mad when you wake up for real.

The excitment is the thing that gets you, and it's a hard thing to control. Try, though. Don't be so desperate (easier said than done) for it. It is probably much harder in the case of virgins for obvious reasons.

Good luck.

----------


## Rainman

That sounds like fun. It must be hard to maintain control in that sort of situation. Were you lucid that whole time?

----------


## Elwood

no right when i "stuffed the turky"

----------


## BadStarr

Haha yeaah.  I remember when I was younger and didn't know what any of that stuff felt like.  I would always try to have lucid sex.  And when i did it, it was always weird, like i was basically humping blankets.  Then I would wake up shortly into it and be pissed.

ahhh the good ole days

----------


## LordSturm

I suppose you could try other things before going straight to the sex. O_o

I can't wait  for some lucid dreams lol.  ::D: 

( BTW did you have a wet dream? ) - You know what I'm asking.

----------


## Acertine

Lol, I think your going to fast, start with a little foreplay, just like in real life it makes the whole experience a lot better, trust me  :wink2:

----------


## Elwood

Thanks for the advice. Ive been lucid 9 times and only one with sex. Subconciously i was extremely hornay! lol so i just did the nasty with the brod.
As for 4play..... mmmmmmm    any way for me atleast, making out in dreams is like being injected with pure joy from a fire hose. Its truely, one of the best experiences in lucids for me. I made out with Miranda Kerr *drools* mmmmmmmmmm  sooooo  gooooooood.  It was like love+kissing not Hornay!+slobfest. If you have the means, i highly advise making out with Miranda in a lucid. And before i woke up i remember waking up with my head (not rod) between her belly button and fajita.With my  arms by her sides. YUMAY.......   >_<     then i awokith.  :Sad:

----------


## LordSturm

I dunno, there's alot of people I'd go before trying ur opinion out.  ::D: 
No problems there tho.

The 4play is sorta to "Extend" the entire period before waking up. ( You said loving+kissing, so no penetration, good idea if u wanna last. ) <-- ( having said that, i know people who can control themselves.  :Sad:  )

----------


## Elwood

Im gonna whip my self up a sizzling hot Alessandra Ambrosio fajita plate when i lucid tonight!

----------


## Elwood

Penetration x10       Double stuffed! x5

----------


## King and God

When I have dream sex - in lucids and non-lucids alike - I'm often able to control my excitement and still have it feel nice. In my most recent one it felt like it lasted for several minutes, which is really good considering I too would wake up rapidly upon dream sex aswell before.

As for foreplay, I think it shouldn't be overdone, but some of it is nice. I will personally grab and slap the girl's ass and feel her shapes, while kissing her, before getting down to bussiness. I will also have her stroking my penis, which feels really good.

----------


## Taiji X

amen.  real girls have nothin' on me now.  they're nice too but my own mind can make better and vivider fun  :smiley:

----------


## civiccrx87

lol nice man  :tongue2:   I hope you had fun...i usually wake up almost instintly x(

----------


## Super_Kal

it never seems to work for me... every time I try it, I lose lucidity... maybe that's my deram sign.

----------


## Elwood

The best solution for that is to say to your self "False awakening! False awakening! False awakening!" and youll have a FA so it's all guuud!

----------


## BadStarr

I usually turn my lucid dreams into action movies so to speak.  One time I was kicking a lot of ass, ready to face the leader of the badguys.  I turned the corner and right before the bosses lair was a horde of super evil vampire hoes.

I was kicking so much ass that i didn't know whether to kill them or bang them.

After boning them for a while they were so lost in it that I slipped away and went to kick some more ass.

Since then I've encounter the super evil vampire hoes a bunch and every time they try to kill me, then i bone them for distraction and escape.

 its sweet.

----------


## Elwood

ROFL! Did they sink their fangs into you kielbasa?

SPERMPIRES!

----------


## BadStarr

> ROFL! Did they sink their fangs into you kielbasa?
> 
> SPERMPIRES!



Haha no, then I'd turn into one.  But one time, they tried to seduce me and bite my neck.  I was falling for it when all of a sudden I just broke her neck and she fell on the floor.

A bunch of people with weapons ran into the room.  Surrounding me they said, ""ITS BLAAAAADE!!!"

I pulled the sword off my back (that was of course there the entire time) and cue techno music + fight scene

----------


## Elwood

BALLIN!!! Sounds sweet!

----------


## Sornaensis

quick question, is lucid sex JUST LIKE real sex?

----------


## Elwood

I'm a virgin so i cant answer that...............BUT (hehe butt!) it feels SOO good! Its not like rough x10 sex.. its like you really love the person your boning. The person i did it with, it felt like we had a real bond. And for me it was really emotionally intense. In a good way of course.  :smiley:

----------


## BadStarr

> quick question, is lucid sex JUST LIKE real sex?



Well as I said before, before I ever had sex, it just felt like I was humping blankets or something (i very well could have been).

Nowadays its pretty sweet though

For example, last weekend I had a lucid dream.  As soon as I became aware, I looked around and found the hottest girl I could see and started boning her in public.  Normally that feeling of being watched would piss me off, but I've been cockblocked enough times in lucids to know better and just ignore anybody else.

ANYWAYS, to answer your question, yeah it felt exactly real.

----------


## Sornaensis

lmao, i've got to get a lucid dream!

----------


## Judah

> lmao, i've got to get a lucid dream!



LOL. That's exactly why I want to lucid dream too.

----------


## FinnMacCool

Even before I knew what Lucid dreaming was, I always had dreams about these girls i knew in real life coming onto me and just before we went ahead and did it, I'd wake up. I guess it kinda makes sense though now.

----------


## Onimal

I've had weird experiences of this. One time I was going at it with this one girl in my lucid dream, and I looked up and saw the SAME GIRL sitting across the room. I was like "wtf?" and I looked down and realised I was making love to a pair of disembodied legs.

Yeah, all the people I've told that to asked me for my dealer's number after that.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sornaensis

HAHA! A pair of dis-embodied legs!?

----------


## Elwood

That made me think of zombie legs  :tongue2:

----------


## AXB

I hate to admit it, but this is the driving force behind my desire to have an LD. I'm a Christian, and I don't believe in premarital sex, so the only way I can experience it is through LDs. I MUST have one. Does it really feel real?

----------


## Aladdin

oh yes AXB, it is real but you have to start out slow.... very calm and cautious. me ive only dry humped myself but YOWZA!  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Taiji X

> I hate to admit it, but this is the driving force behind my desire to have an LD. I'm a Christian, and I don't believe in premarital sex, so the only way I can experience it is through LDs. I MUST have one. Does it really feel real?



now i don't want to start a religious war here but, this is just my two cents on the subject

that's crap, marriage is a societal institution, and those beliefs were made to control people.  if it feels good to you, you should do it.

not looking to start a flame war here, just wanted to throw that out to you for what it's worth.  i don't like the sexual repression that society places on men.

----------


## mini0991

> This dream was pretty cool but the sex made it the best! *Dream starts*
> 
> 
> I was going into this building with a swat crew and i had a Browning Handgun with wood inlay(Looked real!). Well when we went in there was a big stair way with two badies on it, well one of them shot the guy next to me and the other fell off. "!?" Then 3 guys came down the stairs and shot the rest of my crew. I take cover behind a wall. One guy comes around the corner and i shoot him in the teeth. Then i pop up and bust caps in the rest of the a$$ licks. Some how i used 15 shots. And im out. Well i run into the nearest room and hide under a box (HELLO MetalGearSolid! lol). And a guy with an AR-15 walks in the room. So i check my pocket again and a fresh clips there. I slam it in and jump out, then do a side role and bust 4 shots in his face.    Im pretty stoked at this point and the most BEAUTIFUL woman walks into the room. im assuming she's "the boss" . And she flicks a poisonous needle into my arm ninja style. So i drop the gun and say "Since im going to die anyway  and im a virgin, can we please have sex?!?" 
> 
> Then i remember being in this white room with huge windows and a beautiful scene of waves and the ocean. anyway im sitting on the floor across the floor from the girl (shes in a bikini by the way) and and she says "wait" Then i grab her ankle and say in the most helpless voice i can make "Please!" And she says okaaay.  And the instant she said okay i felt "it" slip in.   Best feeling iv ever experienced! anyway im on the second hump and my dream fades into a false awakening. Well i dont notice it and im LIVID, PISSED TO NO END...so i go back to bed. 
> 
> COMMENTS NOW lol



I am likewise, a virgin, however I've tried LD sex this morning and it felt more like I was humping the air. I felt little to nothing. How did you do it?

----------


## AXB

> now i don't want to start a religious war here but, this is just my two cents on the subject
> 
> that's crap, marriage is a societal institution, and those beliefs were made to control people.  if it feels good to you, you should do it.
> 
> not looking to start a flame war here, just wanted to throw that out to you for what it's worth.  i don't like the sexual repression that society places on men.



Well, that sort of makes sense, but I'm also just a young teenager. XD But I get what you're saying.

----------


## FinnMacCool

Mini: You probably have to have sex before you can have lucid sex.

----------


## Elwood

> I am likewise, a virgin, however I've tried LD sex this morning and it felt more like I was humping the air. I felt little to nothing. How did you do it?




 In real life im a virgin too. All i did was imagine how it would feel.... i cant really explain it but i have an extremely good imagination.  If you 've ever danced with a girl, just imagine the feeling of holding her and getting you freak on..... make her moan et cetera. feel the warmth fleshy goodness.  ::o:     hope this helps!

----------


## DCK7

> now i don't want to start a religious war here but, this is just my two cents on the subject
> 
> that's crap, marriage is a societal institution, and those beliefs were made to control people.  if it feels good to you, you should do it.
> 
> not looking to start a flame war here, just wanted to throw that out to you for what it's worth.  i don't like the sexual repression that society places on men.



I'm sorry, I tried restraining from commenting, but I felt compelled to point out the flaws in this statement. "If it feels good you should do it." This statement right here, has gone down in my "Dumbest Things I've Ever Heard" collection. Congratulations. Although I'm a Christian, I definitley am not a "good" one. I have commited many wrongful acts and still do that gives me pleasure. However, I am not that naive and just plain stupid enough to do everything that feels good. According to your statement, would snorting cocaine and injecting heroine be? I may be interpreting your entire statement wrong if you meant sex by using the vague word "it". If you did mean "it" as in sex then just disregard what I have said.

----------


## mini0991

I think the point is people forbidding themselves from something because 'God said so', or 'It's a sin', or 'The Bible says so', rather than valid, scientific, realistic reasons.

----------


## horsebucket

Yeah ive the same problem. About the time I drop my kaks I wake up. Ive never even came close to having sex in a dream. I dont even try anymore because it ends the dream way too early.

----------


## Sornaensis

mini -
Good point ^_^

----------


## Psylocibin

> i don't like the sexual repression that society places on men.



So you like the sexual repression that society places on women?  ::D:

----------


## KuRoSaKi

I'd have to say the whole Lucid Sex is quite good however lucid sex can end a dream like nobodies business. I swear quite a few dreams I have had could of been quite a bit longer if I had ignored the temptation to bang the closest female I could find.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Oh boy, i'm yet to experience this vividly, it was good in my first lucid but tbh i'm more into lucid dreaming now to explore what my minds is capable, what it can project and how realistic representation it can present me with. I think i'll try lucid sex properly but i think it'll be one of these things that doesn't prioritise me completely, i'm more in for the vivid sceneries etc, lucid dreaming really is awesome!

----------


## BadStarr

I posted it earlier in the thread but people keep asking the same question.

It only felt real after I experienced it in real life.  Until then, it just felt like humping my blankets.

----------


## blahaha

I've tried lucid sex a few times, it won't work for me. The person always goes blurry and distorted then I can't feel anything. Dunno.

----------


## Psylocibin

It doesn't get any more narcissistic.

----------


## Lunalight

^ *chuckles*  To keep yourself from waking up, you might want to try focusing on your surroundings instead of the sex.  You can still feel it, but it'll keep you from waking up longer.  I've had my fair share of lucid sex, but even though I'm a virgin, I prefer to do things I can't do IRL.  Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Elwood

^exactly!

----------


## nzguy

Sounds like a lot of people here suffer from premature awakening :p

----------


## jamous

> Sounds like a lot of people here suffer from premature awakening :p



hahahhaha

-------------------------

I uhh.. _I_ think you guys are all sick... not that I'm much better, I just don't discuss my lucid sex life.
Anywho, carry on, it just feels like lucid dreaming sodom and gamora in here

-------------------------

actually this reminds me of my LD last night but I uhh... I'LL SPARE YUH

-------------------------

sorry guys I'll go away now

----------


## Elwood

Except the gay-ness, well aleast not me.

----------


## -Almost

I don't know if this has been said in this topic, or if its just common knowledge, but by Lucid sex, will you ejaculate in real life? (Wet Dream).

----------


## Elwood

Some people ive spoken with say they jiz themselves.  :Sad:  that sux!

----------


## NatureBoy93

> Some people ive spoken with say they jiz themselves.  that sux!



I know, I cant believe they use the word jiz.

----------


## Elwood

No thats my inserted word

----------


## Super Duck

Last night I ended a dry spell (that's lasted for months) with a dream about a girls too. I didn't have actual _sex_ with her because we both had clothes on and I was too excited to be bothered t take them off so we made out in clothes.

I'm extremely pissed because although it lasted a somewhat short (yet acceptable) amount of time I have very little memory of it all. All I know for sure is that we did the above but I have no idea what she looked like. I can remember that I touched her face as the feeling of her skin was so real, soft and cool.

I'm going to find her again tonight.

----------


## stefanos

There was lots of guns in your dreams, guns represent male sexual drive, since you were shooting at all these guys, it can represent competition for a girl in waking life. 

It reminds of counter strike, I should start playing again

----------


## Infraredkelp

F.Y.I. people! It's not jiz, it's gizz!

----------


## Elwood

> There was lots of guns in your dreams, guns represent male sexual drive, since you were shooting at all these guys, it can represent competition for a girl in waking life. 
> 
> It reminds of counter strike, I should start playing again




HA!! Well thats strange, and TRUE! Huh i it might be a cowikidink but i never thought dream reading was positive.(real) THANKS

----------


## TheUncanny

> ...we both had clothes on and I was too excited to be bothered t take them off....




When that happens to me I just fuck em through the clothes!

Other than that, has anyone here had a real orgasm while in a lucid dream, personally?  I don't mean just sex, nor do I mean some weird dream-gasm, but like an actual, genuine orgasm?  And I mean personally in the strictest sense.  I don't want to hear about someone you knew who did it, or any other hearsay.  To be honest, ive had a lot of lucid sex and I have never had an actual orgasm during any of those times.  I don't even know if its possible or not.  Has anyone done it, and if so, HOW?

----------


## Selmuir

> When that happens to me I just fuck em through the clothes!
> 
> Other than that, has anyone here had a real orgasm while in a lucid dream, personally?  I don't mean just sex, nor do I mean some weird dream-gasm, but like an actual, genuine orgasm?  And I mean personally in the strictest sense.  I don't want to hear about someone you knew who did it, or any other hearsay.  To be honest, ive had a lot of lucid sex and I have never had an actual orgasm during any of those times.  I don't even know if its possible or not.  Has anyone done it, and if so, HOW?



Your lucky you have even had sex i havent  :Sad:

----------


## naikou

> I don't even know if its possible or not.  Has anyone done it, and if so, HOW?



It's possible... at least according to Stephen LeBarge. There's a section devoted to orgasm in _Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming_.

Also, personally, I've sort of done it. The orgasm wakes me up though, so it's sort of half-in half-out of the dream. I don't really know "how"... eh...

Maybe it's easier for girls?

----------


## TheUncanny

> It's possible... at least according to Stephen LeBarge. There's a section devoted to orgasm in _Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming_.



I'll have to check that out. myes.





> Also, personally, I've sort of done it. The orgasm wakes me up though, so it's sort of half-in half-out of the dream. I don't really know "how"... eh...
> 
> Maybe it's easier for girls?



Yeah I wake up too.  Orgasms are just inherently exciting, which is what makes me wonder how having one (or more) in a lucid dream could be accomplished without waking up before or during the orgasm. Those lucid dreams are fickle things. Plus, loosing control seems like an unavoidable obsticle, seeing as it's more or less integral with the goal.

Actually, maybe I need to focus more on the sensations as to keep myself anchored in the dream. Im not sure If i've ever tried that.  It seems more the case that I just try focus on not loosing the dream, which could be my problem.  By doing one I may accomplish the other. Hmmmmm

----------


## Psylocibin

> I know, I cant believe they use the word jiz.



 ::D:

----------


## Super Duck

> Has anyone here had a real orgasm while in a lucid dream, personally?



If you mean your Lucid-Self having an orgasm then "No". If you mean you sleeping body having an orgasm then "Yes". In fact, it woke me up it was so good  ::?:

----------


## TheUncanny

So I take it that you've never had sex, leading to an orgasm, while in a lucid dream?  Is that what you meant?

----------


## Super Duck

let me put it like...well...

i have never had a lucid orgasm, i.e. i have never veen in the situation where my lucid self has an orgasm and my waking body doesn't.

however, like many, my real body has orgasmed while i dreamt about sex and stuff.

not sure if i have made any sense yet ...  :Bang head:

----------


## TheUncanny

I think i get it. Would it be accurate then to say that you've never been consciously aware of experiencing an orgasm when in a lucid dream?  Or in other words, you've never had a lucid "wet dream" in which you remeber "feeling" and orgasm, correct?

----------


## Super Duck

pretty much, yes

----------


## zobey

Yah! My first lucid sex!  Awesome.  :smiley:

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

> When I have dream sex - in lucids and non-lucids alike - I'm often able to control my excitement and still have it feel nice. In my most recent one it felt like it lasted for several minutes, which is really good considering I too would wake up rapidly upon dream sex aswell before.
> 
> As for foreplay, I think it shouldn't be overdone, but some of it is nice. I will personally grab and slap the girl's ass and feel her shapes, while kissing her, before getting down to bussiness. I will also have her stroking my penis, which feels really good.



 LOL cool i would usually end up in a wet dream when i finish hammering a girl's tutumorius  lol.."sprm all over my boxers hahahaha:p" ::banana::

----------


## rotary

i have a question.  do you find you actually need to "have" sex to "feel" sex?  sometimes the act itself doesn't seem very important, and i can just will the sensations with or without another person present.  although, i do tend to have difficulty keeping another person in focus during a lucid dream anyway.

----------


## Elwood

I dont need to. I just like to : )      ALOT. lol       Aw the noob-ness. lol 

I have a very good imagination, so good infact. I can create a beta version of the real thing. Skillz. lol

----------


## tekkendreams

> LOL cool i would usually end up in a wet dream when i finish hammering a girl's tutumorius  lol.."sprm all over my boxers hahahaha:p"



ahhahahahaha ive never had a wet dream were i have spoofed on the bed and i hope i dont becuase i dont want to clean when i arise

----------


## mylucidworld

I had my best ld sex ever last night and it was with a pornstar, it was awesome and it felt so real and lots of foreplay but i woke up in the end because i let the waking up thought enter my head again. Why??????

----------


## tinkgirl0310

LOL this thread is making me really horny.

----------


## Xyn

> LOL this thread is making me really horny.



Phew, I just got done releasing my hornieness if you know what I mean...

But wow, I never thought there'd be a topic that I enjoy... lmao

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> Phew, I just got done releasing my hornieness if you know what I mean...
> 
> But wow, I never thought there'd be a topic that I enjoy... lmao



hahahha you're lucky I'm at work I guess I could go to the bathroom hahaha

I'll just wait till I get home.  :Cool:  This was a very good topic

----------


## Xyn

> hahahha you're lucky I'm at work I guess I could go to the bathroom hahaha
> 
> I'll just wait till I get home.  This was a very good topic



So thats why they made pens with the big balls on the end................... eww

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> So thats why they made pens with the big balls on the end................... eww



 ::hrm:: 

what???? 



 ::whyme:: 


lol

----------


## DrTechnical

If tinkgirl0310 would like private lucid dream lessons I also live in the chicago area  :wink2:

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> If tinkgirl0310 would like private lucid dream lessons I also live in the chicago area




YES! Teach me how to sleep fu*k. HAHAHHAHAHA :p

----------


## Jdeadevil

Well share dreams with me and we'll practice

----------


## tinkgirl0310

ok be I better be satisfied when I wake up!!! haha:p

----------


## Jdeadevil

I heard it does wake you up. O.o

Due to exitement

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> I heard it does wake you up. O.o
> 
> Due to exitement



I want to be woken up in a sexual way though... too bad these dreams don't come true. LOL :p

----------


## Jdeadevil

Want me to make it come true?

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> Want me to make it come true?




 ::banana::

----------


## Jdeadevil

Parteh at my house! You're invited. Lol  :Cool:

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> Parteh at my house! You're invited. Lol




alright i'm there!!!


:p

----------


## Jdeadevil

Awesome! XD

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> Awesome! XD



I'll see you in my lucid dreams. If I ever have one. xoxo :p

----------


## Jdeadevil

Hehe, same here. I'm currently trying to get better at the dreaming myself. I'm actually getting help from a dude called PJ (mod)

Haha, we'll meet in bed XD

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> Hehe, same here. I'm currently trying to get better at the dreaming myself. I'm actually getting help from a dude called PJ (mod)
> 
> Haha, we'll meet in bed XD



Oh I see he's helping you huh?   :wink2:  just messin.

I can't wait to go to bed right now. I"m so tired.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I think I know who to think about when I go to bed.  :wink2:

----------


## Rainman

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but seeing as how it pretty much already has, tink, what part of Chicago you from? I live in Rockford, but I'm back and fourth between Chicago and Rockford constantly.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Most people are from Chicago arn't they...

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but seeing as how it pretty much already has, tink, what part of Chicago you from? I live in Rockford, but I'm back and fourth between Chicago and Rockford constantly.




I live by O'hare... and I work downtown in the city on the weekends. 

I have a friend in Rockford... I was also out there for a football game it was a fun time.

What are you doin in the city??

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> Most people are from Chicago arn't they...




People from chicago are sexy! :p  I'm just kidding. 

But this is a pretty mixed forum I think.

----------


## Jdeadevil

From looking at you, I would have to agree! Hehehe, yes it is pretty mixed, simple though *thinks of Gallifreyone.com and sighs*

----------


## Xyn

Yeah, I heard about you people from Chicago.  I hear theres alot of rednecks and stoners...  But hey, at least your not half bad.

----------


## sagan-fan

i've never had a sexual lucid dream. i've only ever had one lucid dream. but any time i have a normal dream about sex or some girl, i always wake up before anything really happens.  :Sad:

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> Yeah, I heard about you people from Chicago.  I hear theres alot of rednecks and stoners...  But hey, at least your not half bad.



ok well not sure where you heard that from... I mean every town has their share of rednecks and stoners etc... but well that's more in the far west suburbs and far south...  now Chicago... in the city night life is mostly coke heads.   It's really sad... but I guess if you have the money to waste that's the cool thing to do.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> i've never had a sexual lucid dream. i've only ever had one lucid dream. but any time i have a normal dream about sex or some girl, i always wake up before anything really happens.




That sucks... I hate that and then you try to go back to sleep to finish it. But you never can so you get pissed off lol

----------


## Jared Boz 87

I am DEFINITELY trying this the very INSTANT I can start controlling my dreams! I've had sex in non-lucid dreams before and it didn't feel like humping blankets for me lol, but with lucidity I can actually choose who the girl is! I will finally have a way to hook up with all those MySpace hotties without jumping through all those hoops to prove I'm not a serial killer!

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> I am DEFINITELY trying this the very INSTANT I can start controlling my dreams! I've had sex in non-lucid dreams before and it didn't feel like humping blankets for me lol, but with lucidity I can actually choose who the girl is! I will finally have a way to hook up with all those MySpace hotties without jumping through all those hoops to prove I'm not a serial killer!



hahahahahhahahahah myspace hotties... Tooo funny. :p

----------


## Xyn

> I am DEFINITELY trying this the very INSTANT I can start controlling my dreams! I've had sex in non-lucid dreams before and it didn't feel like humping blankets for me lol, but with lucidity I can actually choose who the girl is! I will finally have a way to hook up with all those MySpace hotties without jumping through all those hoops to prove I'm not a serial killer!



We think very similar...  Kind of scary actually, wow.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Very complex stuff

----------


## SEBSTER

hello everyone. 
so, Lucid Sex. i had a dream last night in which i had sex with a white chick for HOURS. it was pretty cool...she was the "perfect white girl". now this is something that kinda bothers me. in dream sex, the girl never does what i really want her to do! i mean i know im not lucid in some dreams with sex but i had read that a dream is a dream and you control it wether you're concious of it or not right? well i dont know why this happens. also in lucid sex (which i have only done twice) i never feel any pleasure. im really goin at it like really just gettin it on but i cant feel the pleasure i should. anyone share my pain?

----------


## Jdeadevil

This makes me ask the question: Are you black?

----------


## tinkgirl0310

Instead of all this dreaming of sex... why don't you just start HAVING IT. 

LOL that way you get the full effect and feel the pleasure! 

 Just a thought.  ::D:

----------


## Jdeadevil

Lol, well it is a dreaming site.

----------


## NeAvO

Lucid sex ain't that great, don't get your hopes up too much.

----------


## Xyn

> Lucid sex ain't that great, don't get your hopes up too much.



Then whats the point?! Grr this is why I got into LUCID DREAMING!!! LUCID DREAMING SUCKS! IM SO MAD!! 

lol im joking!

Yeah even if you can't have sex guys still sports, guns, and drugs are the way to go in LD.

----------


## Rainman

> I live by O'hare... and I work downtown in the city on the weekends. 
> 
> I have a friend in Rockford... I was also out there for a football game it was a fun time.
> 
> What are you doin in the city??



Music gigs mostly. That's all I go down there for apart from various shows sadly. Rockford sucks.  :Sad:

----------


## SEBSTER

> This makes me ask the question: Are you black?



haha no im mexican. with vanilla fever

----------


## SEBSTER

> Instead of all this dreaming of sex... why don't you just start HAVING IT. 
> 
> LOL that way you get the full effect and feel the pleasure! 
> 
> Just a thought.



well for the summe i cant cuz my girl went to turkey as an exange program. so now im stuck with my hand and pics.

----------


## sagan-fan

> That sucks... I hate that and then you try to go back to sleep to finish it. But you never can so you get pissed off lol



exactly. lol. it's so frustrating. it sucks.

----------


## Rainman

> well for the summe i cant cuz my girl went to turkey as an exange program. so now im stuck with my hand and pics.



Well you could have lucid sex with her  :wink2: 

Practice makes perfect

----------


## mylucidworld

> Lucid sex ain't that great, don't get your hopes up too much.




I disagree i think it's very realistic and very awesome, it's as good as u expect it to be.

----------


## Elwood

> Instead of all this dreaming of sex... why don't you just start HAVING IT. 
> 
> LOL that way you get the full effect and feel the pleasure! 
> 
>  Just a thought.




Well im 14, sex..... not so good for freshmen.  :smiley:  So lucid sex is GOOD. Dont listen to NeAvO, hes just mad cause his lucid sex skillz suck. lol. My lucid sex gives me a bone just thinking about it. Soo goood!!!!

----------


## Xyn

> Well im 14, sex..... not so good for freshmen.  So lucid sex is GOOD. Dont listen to NeAvO, hes just mad cause his lucid sex skillz suck. lol. My lucid sex gives me a bone just thinking about it. Soo goood!!!!



Agreed, I can't wait to rip open a few celebritys...

----------


## Rainman

I've got no celebrities done yet, mainly just whatever hot chick I can conjure up  :wink2: 

Lucid sex is awesome, neavo. Maybe you're not doing it right  :wink2:

----------


## sagan-fan

i only found this site yesterday, and tried to have a lucid sex dream (or at least a sex dream) last night because of this thread. i think i was too excited though. it took forever to fall asleep. and no sex dreams (that i can remember). but i did remember a couple dreams i had last night.

----------


## Elwood

I have inspired many. Lol, by the way this thread is hella popular now!

----------


## skysaw

I've had a number of lucid sex dreams over the years, and they sometimes can be extremely realistic and pleasurable. I would suggest practicing sensing touch in general in your dreams first, to make things feel more real for you. Next time you LD, stop what you're doing, and just reach out and touch something that's already there in your dream. Take your time, and really try to feel the texture and solidity of it in your hands.

After I had done this in a couple of dreams, my next sexual LD was amazingly realistic.

----------


## NeAvO

Haha the guy who complains about lucid sex gets insulted :p Who would've guessed  ::lmao::

----------


## mylucidworld

> I have inspired many. Lol, by the way this thread is hella popular now!



U can thank me for bringing it back up.

----------


## Xyn

> Haha the guy who complains about lucid sex gets insulted :p Who would've guessed



Theres not many times when you can get 2 celebrities in your bed at the same time...  Hell...  Why not make it 3 or 4!

But seriously, I haven't had a Lucid Dream yet.  BUT, this is one of the first things I know will live up to its expectations.

----------


## Elwood

> U can thank me for bringing it back up.



Thanks master. lol

----------


## Jdeadevil

Hold on! Woudn't lucid sex induce Dream Rapists? Ugh, that would be scary!

*Thinks of that episode from The Simpsons that involves Willie going into peoples dreams and killing them*

----------


## mylucidworld

> Thanks master. lol



No problem. lol

----------


## SephTheG

How can you keep from waking up though? cause like 5 hours ago I asked a Dream Character to show me where this girl was and she was there I just got her completely naked and was taking her to the back seat when I just all of a sudden woke up I was so pissed I couldnt get anymore sleep.. =(

----------


## Rainman

Often you'll find that you wake up if you get too excited, which is what I suspect happened. That's why I discourage those of you who are new to dreaming to trying to do lucid sex as the very first thing you do. Why? Because more than likely, you will fail, wake up, or it won't feel as good as it should, because you don't have enough "experience" in the "lucid world" to be able to produce that scenario.
I agree with skysaw. Get in the habit of really paying attention to your surroundings in lucid dreams. Touch things and really pay attention to what it feels like. You should really do this in the waking world, actually. Your subconscious will remember everything if you take the time to notice and pay attention to it in the first place.

----------


## Jared Boz 87

> That's why I discourage those of you who are new to dreaming to trying to do lucid sex as the very first thing you do. Why? Because more than likely, you will fail, wake up, or it won't feel as good as it should, because you don't have enough "experience" in the "lucid world" to be able to produce that scenario.
> I agree with skysaw. Get in the habit of really paying attention to your surroundings in lucid dreams. Touch things and really pay attention to what it feels like. You should really do this in the waking world, actually. Your subconscious will remember everything if you take the time to notice and pay attention to it in the first place.



Yeah, I guess I'll spend some time with that first, but later on in the dream I'm goin after this chick from MySpace that thinks she can just ignore me. She gets a nice ego boost from that, but I'll have the last laugh when I make her and a hot tub appear at my whim in a lucid dream ::hump::

----------


## lexmeeki

> Maybe it's easier for girls?



I don't know if it is easier or harder.  But the O of a dream feels just like in real life.  

Lucid intimate relations are my favorite type of LD.  But I always dream about the same guy.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Adam

:lol Just found this thread. When I was a young pup and sex was something that was not as accessable shall we say, lucid sex was awesome! And it is always fun summoning people into your dreams to have your way with them  :wink2:  lol

----------


## tinkgirl0310

> Well im 14, sex..... not so good for freshmen.  So lucid sex is GOOD. Dont listen to NeAvO, hes just mad cause his lucid sex skillz suck. lol. My lucid sex gives me a bone just thinking about it. Soo goood!!!!



hahhah relax i was just messin. I want to have one and see what it's like too!  :wink2:

----------


## Jdeadevil

Pffft, I have a long way to go yet. I have yet to even go *lucid*.

----------


## Alex D

Everything in moderation I guess. Lucid sex isn't a terrible idea, so ling as it's not all you ever do in your lucid dreams.

----------


## Elwood

I will "erect" this thread from the dead! Muawhahahah!!!!!!

----------


## Techno

Lol, Elwood. I wouldn't use the word "love", but I *like* lucid sex. It's a very calming thing to do every once in a while. Many of you who do it know what I'm talking about. Many of you who do it in real life know what I'm talking about.

But I have yet to learn summoning specific individuals or celebrities in my dreams for this. That beats screwing some random DC any day.  :smiley:

----------


## Elwood

To summon someone just think of them in the bedroom (in this case) being on the bed "buns up and squealin" and open the door. YAY!!!

----------


## Vex Kitten

> To summon someone just think of them in the bedroom (in this case) being on the bed "buns up and squealin" and open the door. YAY!!!



 ::lmao:: 

Way to deal out the advice Elwood.
(aka the resident lucid sex guru)

----------


## Oneria

My friend has sex in his dreams sometimes and always wakes up with wet dreams  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Elwood

> Way to deal out the advice Elwood.
> (aka the resident lucid sex guru)



 ::D:  Thanks, it always works with me!!!   ::banana:: 

And call me.....Gooru

----------


## ninja9578

I'm sure that I put this in here before, but I'll reiterate.  Lucid sex is EVIL.  

I've had my share of lucid sex dreams, but they almost invariable end up the same way.  Waking up.

----------


## Elwood

Practice makes perfect. lol

----------


## charlieboy24

> Haha yeaah.  I remember when I was younger and didn't know what any of that stuff felt like.  I would always try to have lucid sex.  And when i did it, it was always weird, like i was basically humping blankets.  Then I would wake up shortly into it and be pissed.
> 
> ahhh the good ole days



im at school....looool i just cant stop bursting out in laughter ::D:  ::D:  i can relate completly to the feeling....damn i love this forum...im always ending up laughing....you allmost made me lie down  in cramps ::D:

----------


## Fluffysilver

My dream characters are always middle aged, ugly men, so I've got no one decent to screw.  :Sad:

----------


## TheOneAxiom

I found the wrong teacher  :Eek:  lol
Ran out of time to summon a W1200 to kill him tho  :Sad: 
He is dead tonight tho  ::D: 

The harder part of lucid sex is probably summoning someone...got to get it right and the "inner parts" may not be what you expect them to be *gulp*  :Sad: 
if so...  ::sniper::

----------


## DreamHerb

> Since then I've encounter the super evil vampire hoes a bunch and every time they try to kill me, then i bone them for distraction and escape.
> 
>  its sweet.




Lmfao, i have a dream just like this... where i had to have sex with them to prevent them from biting me. (Good dream  ::lol::  )

----------


## Elwood

*bump* "lol"

----------


## warock

I too have quite a vast imagination Elwood. It surprises me the things i can think up sometimes...

----------


## lonestarx

one word.... Jessica Alba.... victoria Secret underwear... a bottle of champagne... Tonight.... Hopefully.... Someone should try, I know I am LOL.

----------


## heumy

I personally think you guys are all n00bs, with regards to lucid sex. I've done it about four times, and it's felt excellent each time, not like humping sheets. I am still a virgin. So I apparently have this innane ability to experience full lucid sex without waking up instantly.

----------


## Elwood

Yeah my lucid sex feels SOO good and im still a virgin too. But I shoot my baby batter to quick an wake up.

----------


## AmazeO XD

I've had both.  As far as lucid sex goes, it is as good as you want it to be.

But then again, you can never really simulate the immense connection or love you feel for someone in a dream, because you know its just that.. a dream.

----------


## uswin

Hmm, lucid sex dream... i really want to have an intense one. I have one but not so intense, I remembered that i woke up naked in a small hut in the middle of nowhere night dreamtime, then i flew through this deserted ground, and i reached my own house. this is probably one of my coolest LD, i tried to opened my door and imagined Kyoko fukada laying in my bed, at first it didn't work, i get out of my room, found a mirror nearby, i saw a fish guy in the mirror and once again i realized that i am still dreaming. I tried again, i opened my room once again, i hope that kyoko is laying there in my bed, but instead of kyoko fukada, i saw Minori aoi one of famous japanese AV, she wore white cloth with black dots, hmm all that i done was touch the boobs  :vicious:  and that felt kind of great. but i heard a car sound outside of my house and I got a panicked and woke up. AAAKH too BAD i think.

I kind of like japanase porn material rather than western material, i don't know.

but i want to try have a lucid sex next time with Japanese infamous Orient doll / Candy girl named Miku (hahaha maybe i'm just a perverted and psycho guy) i like these looks on the doll, last night i had a dream about this miku doll, she is so beautiful, in my dream she's so cute, so sad , her skin is so soft, hey the doll can cry and talk. I will definitely try this in my next LD. hahaha

----------


## Keurslager

There should really be an LD Sex sticky eh? This is like the 10000th topic I've seen on it ::?:

----------


## Juturna

last night I was soooooo close.  two hot chicks were walking over to my bed and then my sister woke me up.   :Sad:

----------


## aceboy

> Well im 14, sex..... not so good for freshmen.  So lucid sex is GOOD. Dont listen to NeAvO, hes just mad cause his lucid sex skillz suck. lol. My lucid sex gives me a bone just thinking about it. Soo goood!!!!



as much as im NeAvO adoptee i'll have to agree with ya elwood. Lucid sex kicks ass!

btw i notice this question has come up here about 12 times and i've only seen one answer (more needed)

Question- I wake up almost eveytime i have sex in a lucid, either before or right after the first hit. what can i do to stop this from happening and still have sex?

Answer-???????(tell me)????????

----------


## Juturna

you just have to keep calm and don't get too excited.  overexcitement will wake you up.

----------


## aceboy

lol its so hard, so is that really it excitement? if so dam its gonna be awhile til i get this fixed.

----------


## daniloG

> I'll have to check that out. myes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wake up too.  Orgasms are just inherently exciting, which is what makes me wonder how having one (or more) in a lucid dream could be accomplished without waking up before or during the orgasm. Those lucid dreams are fickle things. Plus, loosing control seems like an unavoidable obsticle, seeing as it's more or less integral with the goal.
> 
> Actually, maybe I need to focus more on the sensations as to keep myself anchored in the dream. Im not sure If i've ever tried that.  It seems more the case that I just try focus on not loosing the dream, which could be my problem.  By doing one I may accomplish the other. Hmmmmm



what a Orgasms???

----------


## daniloG

do you need to have sex in real life to have sex in lucid dream????

----------


## Elwood

> do you need to have sex in real life to have sex in lucid dream????




Hell no

----------


## Raccoon

I lol'd at comments about foreplay being a waste of time, people rushing, etc.

Lucid sex would be fun, but I have a list of other things I want to do. Like fly.
Or shoot fireballs from my hands.

Damn it, not being a virgin ruins it for me. I have other things I want to do with my lucid time D:

----------


## Vegan

> Lol, I think your going to fast, start with a little foreplay, just like in real life it makes the whole experience a lot better, trust me




From the times I've tried, foreplay has made me sort of, adjust to everything. Its not just a sudden... explosion (absolutely no pun intended) of sexual feelings.

----------


## aceboy

> The harder part of lucid sex is probably summoning someone...got to get it right and the "inner parts" may not be what you expect them to be *gulp*



this is sad but true a girl i wanted to fuk had lets say a inner problem ::shock::  that made me walk away.

----------


## lonestarx

try closing your eyes after the first hit or a few more then open them- so that you wont get excited cause you have your eyes closed

----------


## Alexio

> Since then I've encounter the super evil vampire hoes a bunch and every time they try to kill me, then i bone them for distraction and escape.
> 
>  its sweet.



God, that's too funny.  ::D:

----------


## Elwood

CLEAR!!! (gajunk)   beep....beep.....beep....

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

It's alive  ::D: 

Personally, I'm not really into Lucid sex. I think, as a virgin, the first time should be with the woman I love. Hell, I can have much more fun by doing stuff I usually can't do in my dreams, so why bother with something I can do in Real Life too? Besides, it wakes you up a lot, thus wasting LD time  :tongue2:

----------


## sn0wite

> Yeah my lucid sex feels SOO good and im still a virgin too. But I shoot my baby batter to quick an wake up.



Dam, go get laid mate, its alot better than dreaming about it. N jus to let ya'll know im from UK n UK boys have the motion in the ocean that causes commotion!! Trust me  :wink2:  hahaha

anyway i think ill stay away from lucid sex why? because i have a gf who shares my bed. Ill use LD for training and beating the sh** out of my step dad repeatedly  :Dead Horse:

----------


## Dimethyltrip

I don't know in reality lucid sex doesn't go past masturbation... you're technically screwing yourself. 

I don't think it's even comparable to making love to somebody; especially when there's a real connection to be shared.

There are so many things you can do in lucid dreams that are fantastic and unachievable in life so why lucid sex? I guess it might be pleasurable but I'm much happier getting laid real time.  :tongue2:

----------


## Hercuflea

i have lately just started to gain control of myself in my LD's and am having less sex, thus prolonging my dreams and i can definitely say it is worth it to not do it, because there is so much more stuff to do

----------


## Elwood

There's quite a few of lucid sex haters out there. Where's the the good ol' days where thats was the main reason people learned to lucid dream? lol Its also a good way to keep abstinent. I also want to finally have sex with someone that I love, so this is a good tool for me. But yeah, there is alot of shit to do, I'll start doing some other stuff instead of women for a while. But if a hot DC crosses my path, shes gonna get some of the summer sausage.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

It still is the main reason for people to induce a lucid dream, and if you look in this thread, there are more LD-sex lovers than -haters. And then there's the group that doesn't post here because it's embarrassed about it's motivitation.

I'm just not really into the whole sex thing at all.  :tongue2: 
(yeah, 15 years and not into the sex thingey. I b teh g33k pl0x?)

----------


## Kuhnada29

When i have my first lucid dream of course i will have sex. Or at least try it once, or do something that i once fantazised about, just so i wouldn't do it in real life risking any kind of health problems or something.

But i can't really see my self having lucid sex every night or everytime i go lucid. Because i seriously think that would affect RL sex. RL sex wouldn't be as good or something.

I find it hilarious that virgins that have lucid sex only feel their hands or humping blankets, lmao. If you want real lucid sex, you need to have real life sex first, to get the sensation into your subconscious.

----------


## Exdream

A lucid dream (or ten  :tongue2: ) of carnal pleasures is one of my goals, but not my only one. Once I start LDing regularly, I think sex is one of those things I'll do every few dreams. Of COURSE I wanna have lucid sex since, but its not my only goal, just one of them. 

I did manage it once in a semi-LD, it felt AMAZING but the second I finished I lost lucidity. 

Flying, visiting places from my favorite books, fighting massive battles matrix-style, transforming into a dragon to see whats it like to be huge and have wings, and one million other things are just as important to me as getting laid in a LD (okay almost as important  ::D: )

And to those ashamed/afraid to post about it, why be ashamed? I guarantee you the first thing most guys and alot of women thought about was sex when they heard about lucid dreaming, why be ashamed of something perfectly natural? It's confusing.

----------


## Elwood

> I find it hilarious that virgins that have lucid sex only feel their hands or humping blankets, lmao. If you want real lucid sex, you need to have real life sex first, to get the sensation into your subconscious.



This is un-true, I am a virgin and my lucid sex is amazing, all you have to have is a good imagination and some knowledge of human anatomy. But yeah some n00bs have bad lucid sex.

----------


## blue_space87

I'm doing this in my next LD! I'll be grabbing the first female, only to begin penetration.......................................  ... through her skull.

----------


## blue_space87

> This is un-true, I am a virgin and my lucid sex is amazing, all you have to have is a good imagination and some knowledge of human anatomy. But yeah some n00bs have bad lucid sex.



Agreed, it feels amazing.

----------


## iank

> And to those ashamed/afraid to post about it, why be ashamed? I guarantee you the first thing most guys and alot of women thought about was sex when they heard about lucid dreaming, why be ashamed of something perfectly natural? It's confusing.



Because society likes to brainwash people into being ashamed of things that actually make life worth living. 

No, I don't understand it either. I freely admit I want some lucid dream rolling-around with the gal of my dreams.  ::roll::  ::banana::

----------


## venusflesh

I had some pretty good lucid oral sex on Saturday night! hee. It was my 2nd time having sex in a lucid dream. The first time didn't go well-- all that happened was the guy (who was this actor named Jason Marsden) penetrated me, and it felt amazing and really REAL, but then I was scared and he started turning into some monster on top of me and I made the dream stop. *shudder*

Anyway, the experience I had on Sat. night was short, too, but still hot. The woman was really random- it was Jennie Garth, former BH 90210 actress. haha! Anyway, I decide that it would be hot if she went down on me... so lo and behold, that's what she does. She is kneeling down between my legs, and I'm watching her perform oral sex on me, and oh my god, it's SOOO hot... it feels amazing, too... it's so real! I ask her if she likes doing that, and she says "yes" and is all submissive and stuff. It was very nice... ;D

lol I'm embarrassed saying this, but whatever!  :tongue2:

----------


## topdogzero

> LOL. That's exactly why I want to lucid dream too.



lol... maybe im not just as sex craved as most guys my age (16).    But i usually turn down  sex in dreams i mean dont get me wrong... when i was having LDs when i was 13-15  sex was GREAT  but i guess its just boring now. Besides i like to spend my LDs fighting or something else that's fun.   but no i dont wake up after penetration though, maybe im special (i highly doubt that)  but i am more attuned to a lot of different feelings in dreams.  pain doesnt even wake me up anymore just able to bear it more than usual. 

Im no professional at this stuff but maybe in your lucid dreams u should try to make urself used to random/sudden feelings before sex.   When i was attuning myself for pain, i was strapped into a chair while 3 guyz cut me open from    wrist to elbow then to shoulder and the cuts got longer and deeper.

----------


## Elwood

> When i was attuning myself for pain, i was strapped into a chair while 3 guyz cut me open from    wrist to elbow then to shoulder and the cuts got longer and deeper.



Thats pretty deep man. (pun intended)
You sound like you train yourself for shit via Lucid Dream

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Euphemism bump because I'd like elwood to return and regale us with more prodigious tales of his conquests.
I'd like to cream someone's twinkie in my next LD.

----------


## WarBenifit156

On the first few LD's that I have (I haven't had any) I'm going to try just walking around and exploring (not controlling) and see how long I stay lucid.
But after a while of screwing around, I'm going to try finding a door and doing this trick I found on the Internet. This trick is for making people appear. Before you open a door, think of the reason why that person would be there. For example, Toph is behind that door because she wants to know if I have some coffie. And yes, that's the first person I'm going to try to make Toph. From Avatar: The Last Airbender. I've heard its supposed to be a good way to make certin people appear. So that's why I'm going to try it. If anybody has tryed this please let me know if I'm missing anything.

----------


## jason3824

ive been in "the industry" on and off for about 7 years and I still get a kick out of lucid sex. True sometimes you dont even think about it when you are rearranging the stars and what not but it's still super fun.

----------


## Tyson

Sex for me in dreams is much akin to my first experiences of sex in real life. Short, uncomfortable, and unsatisfying for everyone involved.

----------


## Everlongdrummer

I don't really understand with all these people who say they are virgins and are having real sex in their dreams. 

If you've never experienced real sex - then how can your brain actually know all the sensations that you would feel while doing it? The closest feeling you can mimic is obviously just masturbation. I'm not saying masturbation is completely different from real sex - but there is a clear difference. 

It's like the difference between watching porn and jacking off - and then actually doing it for real with someone. You'll only know that difference if you've done it.

----------


## jason3824

> I don't really understand with all these people who say they are virgins and are having real sex in their dreams. 
> 
> If you've never experienced real sex - then how can your brain actually know all the sensations that you would feel while doing it? The closest feeling you can mimic is obviously just masturbation. I'm not saying masturbation is completely different from real sex - but there is a clear difference. 
> 
> It's like the difference between watching porn and jacking off - and then actually doing it for real with someone. You'll only know that difference if you've done it.



EXACTLY. I remember being lucid when I was younger, like 10-12, and trying to have sex but since I didnt know anything about it really I never really felt much of anything. Now I know what to expect and Everlongdrummer is absolutely right.

----------


## AssButt

Hey, I've got a question, when you guys have LD sex dreams what happens when you blow your load? Is that what a wet dream is from?
I'm new to all this stuff and I haven't experience a full on LD yet, but once I get it down pat I'm definitely getting laid in space!

----------


## SillyDreamer

I remember my first LDSex while I am around 7 years old with a class mate. We started well, but on insertion I felt like putting myself into a wooden trap. Ha ha ha (inexperience might have counted)





> Hey, I've got a question, when you guys have LD sex dreams what happens when you blow your load? Is that what a wet dream is from?
> I'm new to all this stuff and I haven't experience a full on LD yet, but once I get it down pat I'm definitely getting laid in space!



I had an experience of blowing the load and became complete wet and woke up, but it was a false awakening. And I had to use my oiled wrist to fulfill the thrill..lol

----------


## Thelast

This thread makes me want a lucid dream so much more badly.

----------


## penfaces117

> Haha no, then I'd turn into one.  But one time, they tried to seduce me and bite my neck.  I was falling for it when all of a sudden I just broke her neck and she fell on the floor.
> 
> A bunch of people with weapons ran into the room.  Surrounding me they said, ""ITS BLAAAAADE!!!"
> 
> I pulled the sword off my back (that was of course there the entire time) and cue techno music + fight scene



duuuuuuude thats awesome man hahahahah

----------


## Brunor2

> I don't really understand with all these people who say they are virgins and are having real sex in their dreams. 
> 
> If you've never experienced real sex - then how can your brain actually know all the sensations that you would feel while doing it? The closest feeling you can mimic is obviously just masturbation. I'm not saying masturbation is completely different from real sex - but there is a clear difference. 
> 
> It's like the difference between watching porn and jacking off - and then actually doing it for real with someone. You'll only know that difference if you've done it.



Genetical memory.
Like instinct, you know how it is even that you haven't done it yet.

----------


## Tacklebait

First post.. and hell ya to lucid sex dreams or whatever you want to call them.   I figure everyone masturbates... maybe this will save a few minutes out of everyone's lives if they can master it.  

I defiantly have had a few.. and one led to sploogin in my boxers...  I think i'm more interested in how the hell that can happen.


But ya.. great thread and i'm looking forward to learning more about controling my dreams as i feel i have a fun grasp on it so far

----------


## Nwonkun

It works fine for me, except i usually end up raping everyone, lol. 
I never orgasm in the dream though no matter how hard I try.
I suppose it has to do with the fact that  if you do it in the dream, then you will do it in your bed x.x
Anyways, every time I'm lucid, I have sex, then do other stuff.

----------


## Lucidness

It's amazing how real it feels.

----------


## Nwonkun

Lol, yeah.

----------


## liquidSamurai

I've had many of these dreams. Some short, some long. As a teen I had one that lasted for what seemed to be an eternity. I was in a building of apartments that had a central spiral staircase, several apartments on each floor, each inhabited by an attractive woman and everything was red and black with red lights. I spent this brief eternity indulging in carnal sin in each one of the rooms. Why am I even telling you people this?  ::D: 

I have one I will mention eventually when I become more familiar with the rest of the clan here as well as some strange details from these kinds of dreams that had metaphoric correlations.

Is there an adult section here to post things that are too violent or overly descriptive and sexual? Don't worry, I didn't skull bang a busload of blind, autistic, pre-pubescent, ginger Jerry's Kids while wearing a rubber pop-eye arm and a Ni Hao Kai-Lan mask.  ::shock:: 

But if I did and wanted to discuss it in all it's gory detail, where would it go? 

Thanks

LS

----------


## The Adventurer

definitely one of my goals for lucid dreaming... but i'm thinking it will take time and practice. i just hope i can get good.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

sometimes lucid  sex can be better then real sex, considering you choose who ever you can possibly want and the surroundings. Now if only it was easy, lol.

----------


## Everlongdrummer

Just make sure you have real sex first so you know what it feels like!  :wink2:

----------


## Vegetathewise

You know I had a dream that I was having sex with a girl but after took my eyes off her and looked at her again she was now a guy.

----------


## Everlongdrummer

Oh dear that ain't good... Or whatever floats ya boat man lol

----------


## iliketoshred

> You know I had a dream that I was having sex with a girl but after took my eyes off her and looked at her again she was now a guy.



hahahahahaha that's freaky!

----------


## GabrielG

> Well as I said before, before I ever had sex, it just felt like I was humping blankets or something (i very well could have been).
> 
> Nowadays its pretty sweet though
> 
> For example, last weekend I had a lucid dream.  As soon as I became aware, I looked around and found the hottest girl I could see and started boning her in public.  Normally that feeling of being watched would piss me off, but I've been cockblocked enough times in lucids to know better and just ignore anybody else.
> 
> ANYWAYS, to answer your question, yeah it felt exactly real.



I dont care i love doing it infront of people i find it funny when they stare and it makes the experience all the more better cuz it gets you excited one time i found this hot girl i know i pushed her down took off her clothes infront of everyone and started doing her everyone was just like staring i was like "Yeah yeah i know im awesome"

----------


## GabrielG

> one word.... Jessica Alba.... victoria Secret underwear... a bottle of champagne... Tonight.... Hopefully.... Someone should try, I know I am LOL.



im trying kate beckinsale with shorter hair and in lingerie(i dont know how to spell it it sounds like launjeray lol)

----------


## GabrielG

> do you need to have sex in real life to have sex in lucid dream????



No, you just won't feel what it really feels like, im a virgin but i've masturbated so i get kinda close

----------


## GabrielG

> Everything in moderation I guess. Lucid sex isn't a terrible idea, so ling as it's not all you ever do in your lucid dreams.



Ya in some of my recent LD's i just completely forgot what i wanted to do so i had sex which a bunch of people thats what i do when i forget my dream goals

----------


## Mascot

I haven't done it that much but try going at it for as long as possible, might just wake up a bit sticky.  :Cheeky:

----------


## kookyinc

> I haven't done it that much but try going at it for as long as possible, might just wake up a bit sticky.



C-c-c-combo breaker! Sorry, Gabe, I was hoping you'd make 5 posts in a row.  ::-P: 
Anyhoo, jokes aside, according to the Lucid Sex Tutorial, "For males, one of the most common fears of climax during a sex dream, is the dreaded stickiness of waking up to a wet dream. This is most common among adolescents, but can happen to anyone, however it’s less common in late teens and beyond. Wet dreams, are usually not the result of a climax in a dream, although your mind may produce one while dreaming to fit the sensation with the dream, but is more due to the buildup of semen. Regular sex or masturbation should prevent most wet dreams from occurring." So fear not!

----------


## SuddenGun007

I had a false awakening where I immediately realized it, so I say it's my dream i can do whatever I want, so I close my eyes and imagine Angelina Jolie right there ready for action, Her outfit was so hot, I got to undressing her, got the bra off and then I ended up with another false awakening. LOL that stuff gets me to excited.

----------


## Waterknight

Im a virgin but Ive had sex in my dreams a few times. I actually find them so much easier to make last and to control every bit of it than it is in non sex LDs. the reason it is easier for me to control those is because it involves all 5 senses completely. You smell, taste, feel, hear and see everything so much that you cant lose focus. of course you can close your eyes and thats one sense gone but you cant turn off the other 4 and you probably wont have your eyes closed for the whole time anyway or else you wont get to see her that much.

----------

Lucid sex=Nightmare never doing this again.

----------


## Dreamsun

> Lucid sex=Nightmare never doing this again.



did anything got cut off?

----------

> did anything got cut off?



Rather not say it wasn't much of lucid dream. It was more gore and blood and few other missing things. Total Nightmare ::whyohwhy::

----------


## Waterknight

I have had sex in regular dreams and in lucid dreams but never in real life. They are both amazing. I know my gf doesnt lucid dream and she has dreams about sex too. I think we both use it as a way to be with other people without actually cheating  :smiley:  Or with eachother if we feel like it. Now we need to have a shared dream so that I can wake her up in her own bed away from me :smiley:

----------


## WarBenifit156

I felt a girl's pussy and ass once, it was awesome.

----------


## Rezzo

> It's amazing how real it feels.



I know right? Most sex dreams I have had are miles ahead of my other dreams when it comes to realism. I had a sex dream last night, and even at this moment right now, I am still asking myself: "Did I dream that?"

----------


## oxident

I always try to end my lucid dreams with sex... when i get bored flying and doing other stuff. However like most people here i can never uhh..... finish, if you will. I'm far from a virgin, don't really know what the problem is, no matter how hard i try no go. Feels awesome but

----------

